# NYC/NJ Breeders?



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Anyone know of any in that area? Thanks. I went to the Maltese Association website and there wasn't many local breeders.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo came from PA and I met them at the Newark airport -they are 90 minutes away from the NYC area. Chrisman Puppies


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> Boo came from PA and I met them at the Newark airport -they are 90 minutes away from the NYC area. Chrisman Puppies


:thumbsup:
you can never get a bad quality maltese at Chrisman Maltese , I highly recommend to get puppy from them


----------

